# USB2 avec powermac G4



## djisens (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
je possède un powermac G4 mais dessus il y a que 2 port usb1.
J'aimerais pouvoir avoir de l'usb2
J'ai trouver cela: lien

Je voudrais savoir si cette carte sera détecté par mon mac et si les port usb fonctionnerons en usb2?

Je vous remercie d'avance.
Anthony


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juin 2010)

djisens a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je possède un powermac G4 mais dessus il y a que 2 port usb1.
> J'aimerais pouvoir avoir de l'usb2
> J'ai trouver cela: lien
> ...


C'est only Windows celle ci.

Va voir sur MacWay, peut être qu'ils en ont. Et elle sera compatible for Mac. 

par contre les ports usb de la carte mere du powermac seronts toujours en usb 1


----------



## djisens (14 Juin 2010)

A ok :-S
Pourtant j'avais entendu que les Chipset Nec était compatible MAC......
Je vais voir sur le site que tu m'a donné.
Je te remercie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------

Je viens d'aller voir ton site et j'ai vu cela : lien

C'est marqué que ça marche pour G4 donc nickel mais pourquoi l'autre pourrais pas marcher alors que c'est les même connectiques?

Pas grave si ceux de la carte mère seront toujours en usb1 car il y en a assez sur les cartes qu'ils vendent.

Sais-tu si le site que tu m'as donné est un site ou l'on peut commander avec confiance?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

Et avec cette carte la se sera sûr que j'ai de l'usb2?


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juin 2010)

Ben ouais que tu auras de l'usb 2 cette carte est prévue pour ça.

macway est bien.


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

Si macway dit ok c'est que c'est ok.

Il existe 2 fournisseurs en France qui sont quasi parfait et à mettre sur un pied d'Estale, Mac Way en 1er me concernant et LDLC.

J'avais un powermac G4 MDD avec carte PCI pour USB2, ça fonctionnait parfaitement et j'avais commandé au pif sur LDLC une carte à la con pour PC genre 4-5 ports pour 10/15 &#8364;, le mac l'a reconnu direct.


----------



## djisens (14 Juin 2010)

Merci de vos réponses.

J'ai chercher sur LDLC est j'ai trouver cela : lien

D'après les avis ça à marcher sur un powermac G4.
je pense que je vais prendre celle là, en plus le prix est très attirant...


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

djisens a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses.
> 
> J'ai chercher sur LDLC est j'ai trouver cela : lien
> 
> ...



Voilà, probablement celle que j'avais pris d'ailleurs


----------



## djisens (14 Juin 2010)

J'ai pas de chance, elle n'est pas en stock :-(

Merci pour votre aide


----------

